# Satoh s370d beaver



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)

Does anyone know what size tire chain will work on the 8-16 satoh 370d rear tires. I have spent hours with no information on this. Want to get a pair and get it right the first time. With another snow storm coming wed and thurs


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try these guys: https://www.tirechain.com/8x16.htm

JD or Case will have them locally too.

Use that size on skid steer loaders all the time.


----------



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks rc


----------

